# Frage zur radeon 9600 pro



## alexbystrow (21. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute! Ich hab mir kürzlich eine Sapphire Radeon 9600 pro gekauft.

Es ist ja bekannt dass man eine Radeon 9500 auf das Nivea einer 9700 bringen kann wenn man 4 weitere Pipelines freischaltet!

Jetzt meine Frage: Ist das auch bei einer Radeon 9600 pro möglich oder nich?


----------



## alexbystrow (25. Dezember 2003)

ey mann! kann mir etwa keiner weiterhelfen?


----------

